# Help zucchini bread substitution



## rialpn (Sep 1, 2004)

HELP!!  can anyone give me a recipe for zucchini quick bread using applesauce as a substitue for some or all the sugar??  thank you ria


----------



## wasabi woman (Sep 3, 2004)

Zucchini Bread using applesauce


Good Luck!


----------



## morgans4 (Sep 5, 2004)

*sugar substitute*

If you want applesauce instead of sugar because of your diet, have you tried Splenda? It's just like sugar and you use it spoon for spoon. In other words, if your recipe calls for 1 c. sugar, use 1 c. Splenda. It's about the only artificial sweetener I know of that can take the heat and not turn bitter. It's great for us diabetics.


----------



## rialpn (Sep 6, 2004)

*thanks morgans*

my mom is looking for the applesauce substitution. she had heard you can do this but didnt have a recipe for it.   but thank you very much. ria


----------



## goodgiver (Sep 8, 2004)

*Zucchinni Bread*

When I make my bread, my recipe calls for 2 cups of sugar.   That's to much. So I put in chopped dates.chopped figs or raisins and only use 1 cup sugar. Hope this helps


----------

